# Bachmann hook and loop couplers



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

Got a question about Bachmann couplers (LGB style hook and loop).

Bought a Bachmann Thomas and 2 passenger coaches to go with it. I am having trouble with the coupler hooks staying on and having enough spring to stay coupled with other coaches. (Grandson is not the most gentile person when picking up the equipment)

I suppose the official fix is to buy more of the plastic springs and plastic pins to hold the hook in place.

Question: What do you do to make the fix more permanent, or is the plastic spring and plastic pin the best(only) way?

Dan


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm not quite sure, who... maybe playmobil...
but some company made slightly different hooks, that have a counterweight instead of the spring.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I recollect reading about coupler issues on this site with the old Bachmann 'Thomas' sets.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the 'old' large scale Thomas was made by lionel and had external gears.
I would ask if the newer Bachmann Thomas had the standard Bachmann hook and loops and these are the same as LGB, USA trains, and Trainli hook and loops which have stronger springs and not so brittle plastic. I have scrapped all my Bachmann hook and loops for this reason. Some have Kadees and others have LGB or USA Train replacements. Note that Aristo and HLW have a different way to mount couplers and I do not use those as I do not like chopping the button tab off. I feel the screw should just hold a coupler in place and the button is used for the pulling/pushing of cars.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

*Loop & hook*

Are you using just a single hook on each car? If so, add a hook to each end and that should solve most of your problems. The second hook will catch if the first one misses when going over uneven track. 

I use both the Bachman, AristoCraft and LGB loop & hooks and they are very reliable when using a hook on both ends. 

Mark


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

more info than earlier requested  ;

IMHO, I swap out to AristoCraft H'nL's (metal springs) whenever possible !

Tend to be trouble-free and i cut the tongue(?) back removing the first screw hole which 'sucks' in the rolling stock closer. Test 'new' rolling stock on 'R1' curve and if the upright crnr of the next 'olde' car already equipped with AC H'nL's does not clash with the 'new' car ... its' a doable configuration . 


doug c


p.s. 
seemingly a lot of unused AC H'nL's out there, unless peoples are filling the landfills with them vs offering to peoples like self for use.....


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I do not normally have any use for any make of "Hook & Loop couplers of any make, but; I( just was asked to put them on an LGB passenger car, for a friend.
I had never taken much notice, but the plastic "Springs" supplied by Bachmann are rather fragile. I'd suggest their mold is worn out.
Try to using the LGB "Springs"...they seem much more durable. The rest of the couplers seem very comparable...just the springs are seemingly at fault.....I also notice that the USTrains plastic springs, are about the same as the LGB ones. Even the hooks and hooks look identical.
Fred Mills


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Fred,
I just recently bought some LGB springs, they do make a difference.
Dan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Both LGB and USA Springs have lots more plastic in he springs thus are more robust than the thin Bachmann springs. And I have found the Bachmann plastic is more brittle and loops will break in the cold weather just from a hard coupling impact.


----------

